# Please be careful.



## JBA (Jun 27, 2016)

Hey guys not a arborist injury but a death in the family due to a tractor. My Uncle rolled a tractor over and was killed when it rolled onto him and crushed him. I know that he had been mowing the lawn at his place of work for many years. I don't know if he got complacent or was just a freak accident. Just wanted to say please be careful and don't let your guard down running machines that you are too familiar with. I hate reading the stories in this post and just hope you all stay safe.


----------



## The Thriftdrifter (Jun 29, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your family's loss.

If you don't mind me asking, was it a mower/lawn tractor or something larger?

Kia Kaha/stay strong.


----------



## rarefish383 (Aug 30, 2016)

My prayers are with you also. We lose a couple farmers every year on big crop tractors. It's usually the older guys that do stuff they shouldn't. Mowing on hills or skidding big logs on old tractors with no ROP. It gets easy and you've done it for so long. You can never let your guard down. I just retired because I was taking easy for granted, Joe.


----------



## rwoods (Aug 30, 2016)

Sorry for your loss.

In our county of 60k, we probably average one death a year - usually a man in his 70s to early 80s doing something he had been doing for years.

Prayers for comfort and wisdom.

Ron


----------



## hseII (Aug 30, 2016)

Sorry for your loss.

Thank You for caring enough to share this tragedy in hopes that others will take corrective action: especially those that @rwoods mentions.

It happens far too often.


----------



## TBS (Sep 4, 2016)

May your uncle rest in peace.

I had a coworker a few years ago on our jd 1435 mowing one of our large day use picnic areas run off a 6ft dropoff at full speed on to the road, the back of his head got busted open, broke 6 ribs, and numerous internal injuries, luckily one our seasonal workers drove through the area and found him before he bled out because of blood thinner he was taking . 3 months in the hospital with at least 3 day in a medically induced coma. He's alive today and tells everyone don't tell him what happened because he doesn't have any recollection of the accident and doesn't want to.


----------

